# Welches und Hydro Modell und woher Ersatzlüfter Carbide 500r



## rept.jah (25. Juli 2015)

*Welches und Hydro Modell und woher Ersatzlüfter Carbide 500r*

Hallo, ich habe da mal zwei Fragen:

*1)* Um welche Kompaktwasserkühlung handelt es sich hier nochmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe schon mit Bildern verglichen und tippe auf H50 oder H55.
Product Key: 6491
Nummer unter dem Strichcode: 07212110829107251
Mehr gibt der Aufkleber leider nicht her.
Ist eigentlich immer schön, wenn das Modell mit drauf steht, nur so als Feedback. 


*2)* Wo bekomme ich Ersatzteile für das Corsair Carbide 500R?
Zum Beispiel eine neue Seitenwand oder diese proprietären Lüfter, bei denen die LEDs über die dritte Leitung (bei anderen Lüftern das Tachosignal) an- und ausgeschaltet werden. Beim Händler mal nachfragen, auch wenn der Shop keine Eratzteile anzeigt?

Habe in beiden Fragen recherchiert und komme nicht weiter. Wäre dankbar für einen Tip.

Danke!


----------



## Bluebeard (15. August 2015)

*AW: Welches und Hydro Modell und woher Ersatzlüfter Carbide 500r*

Hi

1. Bei dem Kühler tippe ich auf die H70. Das Pumpengehäuse bei der H50 war doppelt so hoch.
2. Ersatzteile für das 500R bekommst du auf unserer Webseite: GehÃ¤useteile und ZubehÃ¶r - Um zu sehen ob ein Teil verfügbar ist, klicke bitte unten bei der Sprache auf "Global (English)". Dann wird der Bestand in unserem Lager in Holland angezeigt.

Grüße


----------



## rept.jah (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches und Hydro Modell und woher Ersatzlüfter Carbide 500r*

Hallo Bluebeard,

Danke dir für deine Hilfe. Habe mich mal durch euren Support Shop geklickt aber der Standardversand für ein Bisschen Kleinkram (was, wenn ich die Seitenwand weglasse, in ein Päckchen passt) scheint mir mit 31,50 € doch etwas teuer, vor allem wenn der Kram aus Holland kommt, denn das ist ja gleich um die Ecke. Danke trotzdem, ich überleg's mir.

Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches und Hydro Modell und woher Ersatzlüfter Carbide 500r*

Maximal sollte es momentan bei 18,15 EUR liegen beim Versand. Wie die 31,50 EUR zustande gekommen sind, kann ich mir im Moment nicht erklären. Ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass die Preise bald nach unten hin angepasst werden können. Ich bin da sehr hinterher, denn selbst die 18,15 EUR sind noch viel zu viel. Noch etwas Geduld. Sobald ich positive Nachrichten habe, werde ich diese posten.


----------

